# Linux auf Windows partition installieren



## Andre267 (2. Oktober 2011)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich bin gerade dabei mir Linux zu installieren jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich Fedora 15 x64 auf meine Windows Partition installieren soll?
Geht das überhaupt?
Ich wollte auf jeden fall 100GB dafür verwenden und könnte die 100GB auch wieder freigeben. Jedoch weiß ich nicht welches Dateisystem ich für Linux brauche usw.

Kann mir jemand helfen oder mich auf ein Tutorial weiterleiten in dem das genau erklährt wird?


----------



## sheel (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi

Linux braucht eine/mehrere eigene Partitionen.
Wenn du einen unpartitionierten Bereich hast sollte das aber beim Installieren schon automatisch ordentlich gemacht werden, musst also kein Dateisystem vorbereiten.

Gruß


----------



## Andre267 (2. Oktober 2011)

Mhhh.
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht was jetzt was ist.
Ich habe Win7 installiert und möchte nicht irgendwas jetzt löschen das absulut wichtig ist.
Und für ein Backup habe ich einfach nicht genug platz.

Und außerdem weiß ich garnicht ob Linux bei der installation das bereits von WINDOWS Partitionierte Volumen so als einzelnes erkennt so das ich es einfach dadrauf installieren kann.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wenn du nicht auf Fedora angewiesen bist, könntest du Wubi verwenden. Damit kannst du Ubuntu Linux auf deine Windows-Partition installieren.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## saftmeister (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

du könntest auch VMWare Player verwenden, dann kannst du es starten und stoppen wie du es gern hättest. Auch während Windows läuft.


----------

